# Perl error



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

I have updated of perl but:

```
===>  License not correctly defined: multiple licenses in LICENSE, but LICENSE_COMB is set to single (or undefined)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10.
```


----------



## echz (Nov 5, 2010)

I added:


```
LICENSE_COMB=multi
```
to /etc/make.conf and it rectified this problem ... hope this helps!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeap. Solved 
Thanks echz


----------



## Mercenary (Nov 5, 2010)

*echz *
I had the same problem with Perl 5.12.2_4. Your solution works for me. Thank you. =)


----------



## wa3pxx (Nov 5, 2010)

Worked for me with 8.1 and Perl 5.12*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

Alternatively, commenting out the LICENSE line in Perl's Makefile does the trick as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

PR 151963

The fix is already being rolled out, so undo the changes you made to either make.conf and/or the port's Makefile and wait for the new version to arrive in a couple of hours.


----------



## mbr661 (Nov 6, 2010)

FYI...

The fix is not in place yet, I still had to do the work around this evening.

mbr661


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 6, 2010)

It's in the ports tree now anyway.


```
[/usr/ports/lang] $ grep ^LICENSE perl5.*/Makefile
perl5.10/Makefile:LICENSE=	ART10 GPLv1
perl5.10/Makefile:LICENSE_COMB=	dual
perl5.12/Makefile:LICENSE=	ART10 GPLv1
perl5.12/Makefile:LICENSE_COMB=	dual
perl5.8/Makefile:LICENSE=	ART10 GPLv1
perl5.8/Makefile:LICENSE_COMB=	dual
```


----------



## CrazyFingers (Nov 8, 2010)

Still broken...


----------

